# HUMIDORS are OVERSTOCKED



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Both of my humidors are full to the brim. I have to either buy a bigger humi or send out some BOMBS.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Both of my humidors are full to the brim. I have to either buy a bigger humi or send out some BOMBS.


Buy a bigger humi.

scottie


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, since you've posted this in the Trades & Bombs section and not the All Cigar Lounge.........INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

volfan said:


> Buy a bigger humi.
> 
> scottie


Might do both!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Skinsfan said:


> Might do both!


You took the words right off my keyboard.

T


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

KASR said:


> Well, since you've posted this in the Trades & Bombs section and not the All Cigar Lounge.........INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!


:r bastage!!!!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

2 Words:

Collerador........... 

Fire.............


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> :r bastage!!!!!


:r decision decision!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's use a little reverse pyschology....

"It's better that you just keep the cigars...I heard you hit like a sissy-la-la and you can't wrestle worth crap!!"

>>>KASR™ RUNS AND HIDES<<<


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

KASR said:


> Let's use a little reverse pyschology....
> 
> "It's better that you just keep the cigars...I heard you hit like a sissy-la-la and you can't wrestle worth crap!!"
> 
> >>>KASR™ RUNS AND HIDES<<<


uh oh there he goes stirring the kettle again.....


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Let's use a little reverse pyschology....
> 
> "It's better that you just keep the cigars...I heard you hit like a sissy-la-la and you can't wrestle worth crap!!"
> 
> >>>KASR™ RUNS AND HIDES<<<


Dayum, your just asking for it!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Dayum, your just asking for it!


I'm just here to motivate you bro!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> I'm just here to motivate you bro!


Hehe you are doing a good job.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You don't need a bigger humi, just a bigger lighter.

Smoke em up!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Skinsfan said:


> Both of my humidors are full to the brim. I have to either buy a bigger humi or send out some BOMBS.


:r that's a nice problem to have bro!

~Mark


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

more than happy to loan you some space in my not yet full coolerdor. 

But sending bombs would be more fun.
KASR looks like an open target.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> But sending bombs would be more fun.
> KASR looks like an open target.


Oh that's it! You're on my *LIST!*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

KASR said:


> Oh that's it! You're on my *LIST!*


My daddy always says think before you speak.
I finally figured out what he meant:hn


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

There's always a third option... SMOKE 'EM ALL!!!!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

bombs away i'm not shy


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Or you could save them to use as "get out of jail" sticks, you know, just in case  
I'm sure I will have offended s o m e b o d y with that...... oh brother

Now get back to work on the recaps

:z


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice problem to have.....I say bomb Oklahoma off the map


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

KASR said:


> Oh that's it! You're on my *LIST!*


And it's just that easy to get on the list.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bomb KASR....Bomb him good..:r :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Send out some bombs and get a bigger coolador !!

What a great dilemma to be in !!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Billly.....you wouldn't dare.......


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

KASR said:


> Billly.....you wouldn't dare.......


Ooooh! Them's fightin words!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Billly.....you wouldn't dare.......


You know better than that!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> You know better than that!


Have you ever tried to lift a USPS flat rate box with 5 wine bottles in them??? Wanna find out??? LOL!!!!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> Have you ever tried to lift a USPS flat rate box with 5 wine bottles in them??? Wanna find out??? LOL!!!!


Holy S*** that would blow my house up!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Holy S*** that would blow my house up!


OH and I'll do it too, buddy.....i have nothing to live for....I'm a marked man....LOL!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

we all know KASR is full of something today.
maybe its time some one who is as crazy as him to step in....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

get a cooler bro..


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

sgresso said:


> we all know KASR is full of something today.
> maybe its time some one who is as crazy as him to step in....


Was that an "aye"?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

just a friendly warning to him thats all


----------

